# how do i connect my laptop to my desktop?



## infra_red_dude (Aug 6, 2004)

hello everyone,

i have an nforce based desktop pc running windows xp pro sp1. it has a 25pin parallel, 9pin serial, 4 usb 1.1 ports, no ethernet card or firewire, with other standard stuff. 

I recently got a compaq presario 2517at laptop which runs windows xp pro sp1. it has a 25pin parallel, 3 usb 2.0 ports, 1 firewire, no serial port. i want to transfer data from the desktop to the laptop and vice-versa. basically i don't want to sync data..but transfer. 

how do i transfer data at legible speeds? i've heard of interfacing the two thru parallel as well as usb ports. i'd prefer usb. in that case, what cables do i need? what additional software would i need? what would be the approx cost? and how do i got about setting up everything?

second Q: do all hp printers come with built-in infra-red connectivity? i also have hp deskjet 920c printer. but it wasn't detected by the laptop.

third Q: with what category of graphic chips (geforce series) can the ati radeon igp 345m be compared with? where do i get its updated drivers? the catalyst drivers ain't getting loaded as they are not for igp series.

waiting for a reply........thanx in advance.


----------



## theraven (Aug 6, 2004)

1)
u just need a 2 sided usb cable
or u can set up a lan .... using a criss cross cable and ur lan cards
2) no all hp's dont come with IR ... those are expensive !
i dun even think the 920c comes with an ir port
apart from the fact if it does ull have to line up the IR port on ur printer with the IR port on ur laptop
3) not too sure.. wait for someone else. . i think this radeon is pretty old


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 6, 2004)

ok......wid d usb cable...i plug in d ends to d usb ports of d desktop n laptop...then what do i do next?? i mean...how do i make one computer recognize d other?? i dun have ethernet card in my desktop..

what software should i install..n how do i go about transfering files now?


----------



## sohummisra (Aug 6, 2004)

dude where did you get that usb cable from? i've been looking for one for ages. my friend had (a long time ago) bought something from lamington road called laplinq. it had cost 700 roops and was basically a usb connector. probably ripped him off.

but where do you get this usb cable?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 7, 2004)

are there ne temperature monitoring software available for laptops???


----------



## theraven (Aug 8, 2004)

when u connect the comps thru usb they should detect each other
ill still look it up
as for temperature monitoring software ...hmmm
welll the software that works with desktops should work with ur laptop ... ofcourse if ur laptop has temperature monitoring hardware in it
which it should


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 8, 2004)

thanx.........hey...me planning to get an external usb tv tuner....but my laptop doesn't have line-in jack....so where do i connect its audio output???


----------



## theraven (Aug 9, 2004)

to be played from laptop speakers u definitely need a line in jack
otherwise just connect it to tur ext speakers directly !


----------



## ice (Aug 9, 2004)

Oh btw, "BAFO" has a USB cable thing that connects two pcs.

dexter got it from lamminton road for bout 1500 Rs last year.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 9, 2004)

hey.....can u gimme more info on BAFO n stuff??


----------



## adithyagenius (Aug 10, 2004)

Whys doesn't anyone use parallel wires. I have a two sided wire but don't know how to use it to connect a laptop to computer. Like he said how do you get the computer to recognise the laptop or vice-versa if both are running XP. Can Anyone Help? . Which USB are u talking about 1.1 o 2.0?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 11, 2004)

well for parallel u need to install device under modem type as a parallel connection in both machines....then u'll c entries in network connections as a parallel connection....setup one as guest n one as host depending on ur requirement....only d guest can access files on the host n not vice-versa......switch the roles if u want to access the other way around....thats all i kno..but d data transfer is painfully slo.......me talking abt usb2.0


----------



## sohummisra (Aug 11, 2004)

parallel ports are very slow and i don't think laptops today have it. at least my tablet doesn't have one.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 16, 2004)

*HELP ME...PLZ..!*

hey..i plugged in d usb cable...to my desktop n laptop...n powered 'em...nothing hapnd..! nothing was detected! i also cudn't find a driver in modem types for connecting thru usb cable...plz help...

i got a direct parallel cable too...tried that too....driver got installed in both comps...but i wasn't able to connect 'em.....

i also screwed up some networking settings...on my laptop..n now tho i can connect to d net (am on dialup)...there is absolutely NO data transfer..i cant browse....!!

plz help me out wid this!! any help wud be greatly appreaciated!!! plz...


----------



## prathapml (Aug 18, 2004)

theraven said:
			
		

> 1)
> u just need a 2 sided usb cable
> or u can set up a lan .... using a criss cross cable and ur lan cards



Exactly! Try it.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 18, 2004)

i did dat man....nuthing was detected...!


----------



## rajendra99 (Aug 20, 2004)

My desktop is Intel 865 GBF/P4-2.6 and laptop is Compaq 2547AI. My desktop is connected to Internet thru a lan cable from cable wallah. Can I create another network with my laptop?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 29, 2004)

well...man..that neva worked.... ....am probably gettin laplink or something......shortly

now i haf a Q.........
since my laptop doesn't haf ne line-in port for audio input.........can i plug in d audio source to d mic-in port?? will it not damage nething??? i wanna record some audio..n am also gettin a tv-tuner card..ext. usb.........i wanna grab videos.......

is it safe?? i dun mind audio downmixed to mono mode......


----------



## freshseasons (Aug 31, 2004)

Well i think u have got Compaq presario right...well i think cheapest bet will be to get Lan card for your PC and network it... Second get a good quality PC to Pc usb cable.....and That should help ..cheap quality sucks ...and cost lots of time and money
   I got Pixelview External Tv tuner Box for my Laptop and its working damn good..what i did for the sound was i connected Audio out from Tv Tuner box to Mic in on Laptop and Did the same on software and Voila its Working !!!!!


----------



## luckyrocker (Sep 12, 2004)

*Mic in*

Yes the mic in thing will work but the input signal will have a lot of disturbance and it wont be worth recording.
As for ur lan conn u shud get a network card and conn using criss cross cables. this is the cheapest solution.

If you have a lot of dough to spend you can also use wireless lan cards for ur desktop and laptop and connect them in Ad-Hoc mode. This will cost around 7000 bucks   !!!.. its an expensive soln but it works like a charm.

luckyrocker


----------



## rsrneuro (Sep 12, 2004)

You need PCLINK2Hi Speed cable bridge and the software. Install the software on both the computers, connect the two with the two sided USB cable WITH THE BRIDGE. Start the program in both the computers. The windows explorer will detect the other computer. Drag and drop or copy c & v ... Size of the data does not matter as long as the receiver has space !
The Cable is available in SimLing Square, Singapore and costs hardly 300 rs


----------

